# Desperate?



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Are you are desperate and clutching at straws trying to find out what he/she is upto???

Stop being paranoid, stop haplessly trying to snoop only getting their gaurd up and going underground.

Keep calm, hire a PI and drop the subject completely.

I did, guess who is living the life now that I should have been 2yrs ago 

If you are worried about costs, then you hold a low price for your own happiness and self esteem.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Good post. Good advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

wranglerman said:


> Are you are desperate and clutching at straws trying to find out what he/she is upto???
> 
> Stop being paranoid, stop haplessly trying to snoop only getting their gaurd up and going underground.
> 
> ...


That is good advice. I used a keylogger and VAR. That worked for me as well.


----------



## 2yearsago (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh boy is this great advice. The paranoid hell you go through trying to find evidence is maddening. I wish I would have done this.

I finally shelled out $50 to have a PI find OM's wife's cell number to call and expose. Best $50 I've ever spent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Good post. Good advice. It was a VAR that helped me find out the truth.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

It is with great thanks to my own misfortune in dealing with STBXW and her EAs that lead to me ending up here, and it was in this sorry sh!t hole of a place that I have come to love so deeply that I learned so much.

I learned from my own experience and advice given to others, in the early days post Dday, I spent every moment checking the key logger, VARs hidden in potential booty call spots, analyzing everything a million times and then second guessing everything a milion more times drove me insane(almost ) 

When I went through with the hiring of a PI this time around, although I had already done the snooping to confirm to myself what was going on, it would have eased that tortuous night of digging and uncovering had I just hired him asap to investigate.

For my $11,385 I got an exposure to rival a 35mm camera film and a dossier filled with lots of tender juuicy nuggets of info on OM and OMs family should I ever wish to "not play nice".

None of which I could have gotten so fast or so effectively as the PI did.

Now, best advice I can give is play happy families and be normal, get the PI to do the digging, give him all the info you have and your concerns, they will uncover the truth.

Once you have it, the truth can set you free.


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

$11,385?

approximately how does that breakdown? multiple PIs? how long were they on the case?


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Reid, if you read my story http://http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/201626-always-wary.html you will know that this was a week long investigation culminating in multiple PI's hand delivering a leaflet to 27 key people involved in this fiasco.

It was $350/day + expenses, they can run as high as $1000/day for top notch CIA/FBI level guys.

Depends on how much you want the truth Vs how much you value the truth I suppose


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

you shall seek the truth and the truth shall set you free...for a price
;-)


----------

